# Angler of The Year



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

This year saw the introduction of a new feature to the site, Angler of The Month.

At the end of the year, let's all pick the Angler of The Year. The options are:

<a href="2003february.shtml">February</a> <BR>
<a href="2003march.shtml">March 2003</a> <BR>
<a href="2003april.shtml">April 2003</a> <BR>
<a href="2003may.shtml">May 2003</a> <BR>
<a href="2003june.shtml">June 2003</a> <BR>
<a href="2003july.shtml">July 2003</a> <BR>
<a href="2003august.shtml">August 2003</a> <BR>
<a href="2003september.shtml">September 2003</a> <BR>
<a href="2003november.shtml">November 2003</a> <BR>
<a href="2003december.shtml">December 2003</a>

The winner gets a free 
Popnet collapsible dropnet and a free account upgrade to P&S Supporter in 2004.

Cast your vote above.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I just want to know one thing.*

Where the he!! is October? Your not getting off that easy my friend...LOL


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Great Idea . I know I have 1 vote .


----------



## gotcha6/0 (Jul 13, 2003)

Yeah I think that flea should be angler of the year just because of this great site!!!! so this is my vote for Sandflea


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I've known this man from the boards for years.*

For to many reasons to list, my vote go's to Drumdum. Ken is one class act folks! ....Tightlines


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

No offense to any, and now I have fished with four of this years anglers of the months, and met one (unmentioned) angler of the month, and my vote would be biased, knowing Hat, Anthony and Florida, fishing with Cdog this past weekend, a short conversation with Sandflea as I was leaving AI and he was heading down the Island, it may end up just a popualrity vote, and personally, though you would rank a real close second Hat, I'd have to Vote Sandflea, because if not for this site, I would not have fished piers this year and thus not many any of those I have had the pleasure to fish with. Since he is somehow missing from the list, I abstain.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Heh, I put my P&S May Angler of the Month bit on my resume.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I guess I'm bias cause Cdog's the one got that started me posting over here.. The MAIN REASON I voted for him though is because he has an open mind. *An angler with an open mind has "no doors locked" when it comes to learning how to catch a fish..* He says he's under a "hex" right now,but I think he's gonna break out of that next yr..


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

*Re: I just want to know one thing.*



Hat80 said:


> *Where the he!! is October? Your not getting off that easy my friend...LOL  *


Yeah I am . Sorry, but I'm not eligible to win a contest on my own site. That's just ridiculous.

And I encourage everyone to go back and read some of the profiles before deciding. There are a lot of cool folks from this year.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I voted before I read th post an I wouldn't change it after. My vote went to Drumdum.His fish that won th AOM was a nicen but he deserves th honor cuz he is a good angler an a great person. I have learned alot from him in person an from th boards an will continue to in th future. Th bottom line IMHO is th real winner of th AOTY is this board an all th great info we all share with each other!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

If FL Fisherman & Anthony win, who gets the net? 

Although he's not on the list, I'd like to recognize Tom Powers for bringin forward some very informative issues in our coastal waters to this board. He regularly posts the VA Citations results. Speaking of Citations, for those that don't know or didn't read this past Sunday's VA Pilot Sports section, Mr. Powers headed up a 'fund' to provide the annual Citation category winners a plaque. For some reason in this year's budget in the program, the winners would not have received their well deserved plaque. Mr. Powers started a drive to gather donations for the plaques. Good Job Tom.

It was a tough choice but my vote went to Hat80. He put alot of extra work in the N. Beach Pier issue to keep that facility open at night for us fishermen. From that, a new forum was created to keep us folks aware of the issues that are going around concerning our sport.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Me of course, Anthony already has a dropnet! J/K Everyone on that list deserves it one way or another. This is going to be a tough one.


----------



## fatback1 (Dec 17, 2003)

DD's got my vote on this one. I'm still tryin ta figure out how you can cast outta sight right or left handed


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I think we all can agree that SF is the angler of the year...we are just voting on the runner up.


So FLF and Anthony got mine.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

To add to it I also would vote for Sandflea if it wasn't for this site most of us might not have met each other either personally or via the internet and the know how and help that is on this site is because of Sandflea hard work so Sandflea gets my vote.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

and I too voted before I read the other post so I would vote for Sandflea.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2003)

dont forget all those flounder jake ace tagged this year.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*My vote goes to Jake Ace*

This was a toughy.ANd I had to put some serious thought regarding the vote on this thread.I believe everyone that I have met and the experiences and knowledge I have gotton from this board has been second to none.

With that said,Thank you Mr.Sand Flea.

Koz-your relentless updates on products and surf reports are tireless,Thank you.You are a tireless moderator for FLA borads.

DR.Bubba-I haven't had the opprotunity to fish with yet,but the knowledge and information I have gotton from your posts has helped me out.I am glad you got Mr.Cdog out of his funk.Thank You!

emanuel-Thank you for all your insight regarding the waters South of Virginia.Your efforts as the moderator for the SC/GA boards is extremely apprciated.Thank You!


Fishnkid-Great job on your First Chance reports.I know a lot of folks were very appreciative regarding your posts and reports that concerned taking a fishin trip on a head boat.I hope your perserverance and fishing knowledge grows as you reach adulthood!We will eventually meet up one of these days on the shore!Thank You!


Cdog-Clay,I am glad that I got to meet and fish with you @ the KDH get2gether.I enjoy reading your post and I share the same humor that you have.There is no doubt regarding your passion for fishing,and that can be read and felt in your post.Like DD wrote,



> I guess I'm bias cause Cdog's the one got that started me posting over here.. The MAIN REASON I voted for him though is because he has an open mind. An angler with an open mind has "no doors locked" when it comes to learning how to catch a fish.. He says he's under a "hex" right now,but I think he's gonna break out of that next yr..


So Clay,may the new year break this HEX!Thank You!


cocoflea-The Northern member of the fishing warriors.Thank you for keeping me up to date with the fishing conditions and reprts for the Northen states


Hat80-Your relentless pursuit to fight the man is commendable.If I ever had to fight a battle,I would ask you to be my side.You opened a lot of eyes regarding your North Beach Battle.One man can make the difference.Besides your serious side,I still can't stop laughing when you posted them pictures and comments on that Distance casters vs Fishing Warriors thread.You are dangerous when it comes to Digital Images.I will send you what pics I have of the KDH get2gether.Thank You!


Fl Fisherman & Anthony-I have to meet and fish with you,yet,FLF,but if you are anything Like ANT,it would be a blast!
I appreciate all of the posts and information that you have shared.I share the same perserverance with you guys when it comes to fishing.I wish you guys a long friendship and even a longer fishing kinship!
Thank You.OBTW,Ant,you are more than welcome to somefish head soup!


 

Drumdum-Congrats for being the AOTM for December.I have yet had the opprotunity or pleasure to meet or fish with you but,you sound like a very good fisherman.May the holidays bring you and your family joy and bounty.Thank You!


Tom Powers-As CHest2head stated,thank you for your continual efforts to keep us updated regarding our new regs and VMRC issues.Your efforts are not fairly compensated,Thank you for your efforts to keep the annual fishing awards,alive!


And to the Angler Of The Year:
My vote for Jake Ace-
You are the ultimate conservationist and flounder C-N-R KING!Your efforts has helped me develope a better attitude and perspective regarding the species I fish for.4000+fish in one year is remarkable.I don't think I can catch a quarter of that total in 2 years.I applaud your dedication to Tagging all of them Flounders and I know your efforts will help gaurantee that species abundance in the bay.

Jake thank you for your reviews and comments on the different colored and types of lures that helped you catch them fish.

Sorry for the long winded post,but I wanted to make sure I recognized all of those that helped make this web site what it is.And thank all of those not mention for all the advice,fishing trips,tips,ect.....that helped me during this season.This board ,I can honestly say,is part of my family.
Thanks to all!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Damn this is a tough one. I'm just honored to be listed among these great fisherman. Whoever wins it definitely deserves it. 

Jake Ace: caught, tagged, and released a whole lotta flounder with the vast majority of them being caught from shore, who can put that on their resume?

Kozlow: the man who single handledly kept the fl board alive for many months and also gives more than enough info for anyone who needs it

Dr. Bubba: a guy who definitely knows how to catch the big ones and is probably more knowledgeable that 95% of the people that are on this site

emanuel: the SC/GA moderator who seems to be only one of a few people give us regular reports from his area and a guy that I would like to fish with one day

fishnkid: the "baby" of the group, a guy who has fished all his life and although lacking citations, will I'm sure one day have more that we could possible imagine

Cdog: the man who just loves to fish any chance he gets, he's always trying to learn something new and after meeting him last weekend, just a great guy to know

cocoflea: definitely a good guy to know and a knowledgeable fisherman who will hopefully move down here so he won't be the "northern" member of the Fishing Warriors

Hat80: a guy who not only I have a lot of respect for, but also who I consider a good friend, he not only cares about the fish, but also the fishermen, as his attempts to keep NB pier open for us

sand flea: we all know he belongs here even though he won't admit it, the reason that we are all here and a hell of a fisherman to boot, I've got to fish with him a little and hope to do so again in the future

Fl Fisherman & me: the man with a million posts , the one who help orchestrate 2 successful Choptank Clean-ups and a guy I consider one of my closest friends, I'm just along for the ride

Drumdum: the man who knows how to catch the big ones, as proven by winning the angler of the month contest for december, the one who truly "earned" his spot on the wall

Anyone of these fine gentleman are deserving of the award. There are also many others whom I've met who deserve to be here and will probably be in the future. To whoever wins congratulations from me.

PS if me and Jason win, yet he would get the dropnet, but we fish so much together, it's like having it myself


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Looks like I stole Nserch4drum's idea, I guess great minds think alike  .


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

And I must also say I an honored to be included in a group of fisherman who are much more deserving than myself just being mentioned with the others is enough of an award for me and I must thank everyone for you kind words and for being there for me and please keep the posts coming I need it for the long winter ahead.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

You gotta be kiddin' me!!..Pick JUST ONE??..yeah ,right......the R


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

*My Vote*

My vote goes to Drumdum... To put it plainly... the reports I have heard about Drumdum were nothing but good, and the beautiful picture of his black drum he caught w/ Hat80 helped me decide on my vote. Two things makeup a fisherman....#1 His attitude, a fisherman has to have a calm side and have an "Im sorry it got out of hand side."#2 His respect for fish, fisherman sometimes forget that if we kill fish just to see them die, then fishing dies; NO CUTTING OFF TAILS OF WINGED SEA CREATURES... Drumdum is made up of these qualities, im sure of it, that is why he's got my vote..


Fred


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

> the beautiful picture of his black drum he caught


Bonito6t9, th pic Hat80 posted of DD was a Red Drum.


----------



## fatback1 (Dec 17, 2003)

And Dr. Bubba you were a definate close second in my book.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Thanks for the kind words NS4D, Anthony, and my old friend Fatback!

I, along with most of you, think Flea deserves the honors. Thanks Flea! You've really kept this site focused on feeshin for the 4 or 5 years it's been up, which is tougher than it looks with all the flamers, spammers and all around goobers out there in the cyber world.

I do believe everyone on the list is deserving. Except myself--this has been one of my worst catching years ever  
So, I didn't vote for myself. But someone did....thanks!

I ended up havin to choose between DD and the Dog. Been reading DD's words of wisdom for years now on the various NC boards and have learned a ton, but Cdog got my vote. Mainly because he's a friend, but also because he has been the most persistent and deadicated person to this fishing thang that I've met in a long time. I'm gonna hafta start learnin from him! 

Hope to meet more of y'all in the future!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Thanks for th compliments*

An Doc, judging by this statement


> I do believe everyone on the list is deserving. Except myself--this has been one of my worst catching years ever


 you are a quick learner at th only thing I could teach you. Getting skunked! 

But seriously my friend we need to feesh together soon.


----------



## surffishn (Jun 29, 2002)

My vote goes to Drumdum! He is the best fishermen I have ever had the pleasure to fish with.He also has a very unselfish demeanor in helping others to promote the great sport of fishing.He is a teacher on the water.His rigging and knot skills are very impresive.He also can handle a boat with the best of them.I am sure others mentioned are worthy of this award.But DD is the real deal for the all around sport fishermen.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Correction to earlier post. I misspoke when I stated that Tom Powers regularly posts the citation reports. It is actually Rob Holtz. Sorry Rob. Thanks Digger for pointing my goof out.
But Tom is instrumental in getting those awards out this year.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

*Man...make it easy...*

I've feeshed wit a coupld of ya'll,,,and talked fishing wit several of ya'll...hard decision...

picked DD tho..he done taught me bunches...and gots plenty of patience fer all me questions...

I agree about CDOG he FHB fer shure..

tho...there are bunches of great fisherfolks not listed...dawg, Puppy, Sarge..etc...Flathead, RW, Chuck...Man and dats jus the begginin...I mean What about Reddog ???

The point is, there are some many great, helpful folks out there...it makes me proud to be part of this...

Happy Holidays to all

Uncustered----Custer...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

> I agree about CDOG he FHB fer shure..


Custer, that be one h*ll of a compliment. 

Not sure ifn I deserve it but appreciate all th same!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Speaking of RedDog???*

Haven't seen a post from RedDog for awhile? Anybody hear anything? RedDog where are you?


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Why angler of the year*

Why do we even need an angler of the year? Don't you think that the angler of the month award is enough?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*3 stages of fisherman!!*

Stage 1: Try to catch lots of fish.
Stage 2: Try to catch the biggest fish.
Stage 3: Try to catch the most challenging fish.

We should take these 3 stages in consideration when voting for Angler of the Year. But I think the AOM is enough, I'm with Murphman on this one.

Crawfish


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Maybe it shouldn't have been restricted to only the AOM.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Too bad we couldn't set up some kinda tournament b/w all of these AOM at some neutral location. That would be a site to see.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Anthony can you image the trouble it would be to get 12 people in one location for a tournament. Will it Surf or Pier? Will it be in MD, VA, NC or anywhere on the east coast.

Look at what happen to you and FLF in your challenge.

But it would make for some good reading.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Jake Ace*

is the man. True devotion to his sport puts him in a league all his own. Nothing else need be said.

Continued success with the conservation efforts Jake!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I haven't had the pleasure of meeting any of these fisherman since I just joined the board. But I look forward to meeting you somtime next season, either at casting classes or fishing trips.

I gave my vote to emanuel, I think he does a great job as mod of the SC/GA board. Again, never seen him fish but he seems like a nice guy.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm with Murph, I know a handful, fished with less and know little but what was presented each month, and all have there own special place on the wall. If there was a good way to determine who to vote for, I could and would. Jack Ace, tag and release, Emanuel, from Georgia, yet moderating what was the South Carolina board, Drumdum, knows his stuff and "why cut off the tails anyhow, we are invading there habitat?", Hat, good man, "pier" pressure, and a man I am honored to call my friend, Florida and Anthony, go go go, fish fish fish, Sandflea, heck we wouldn't be together to begin with if it wasn't for him, Cdog met for the first time and fished with him down KDH, great guy, addicted it seems, Dr. Bubba and the Wizard of Koz, never met but.... fishnkid, an up and commer, cocoaflea, our northern brother, when they leave his surf, they end up near mine, how is one to vote for the one who does the most for fishing, or the best at fishing? Angler of the Month, great idea, but the year, is there really any need or do many of us want it?

Guess I am a none of the above or more accurately, all of the above and Sandflea.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Well, I'd suspect that Flea wanted to do a AOTY cuz he wanted to an thats good enuff for me!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Yeah,*

and he wants to get rid of that POP-NET. Hummm, if thats all it is I can send him a mailing address. ...LOL, Tightlines


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

If the majority thinks it's a bad idea, guess I'll drop it next year. I don't know, I guess I thought it'd be fun; give everyone a chance to vote on it and give away a prize, sort of a way to wrap up the year.

Thing is, all this year's Top Anglers are good folks. I've fished with lots of them and talked to a lot to the others. I don't think casting a vote for one means the others are in any way diminished.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

You all let the flea alone let him do his thing,if he wants to give the top angler "THE NET" then let him, Hey flea give yourself a pat on the back,I think it's a good thing your doing and hope you keep it up for years to come. TRIGGER


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

All these guys are excellent fisherman and each have their own individual qualities and areas of expertise. For me it would be impossible to chose. I give major props to all you guys, include flea for keeping this site going. 
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Flea, they are just having a hard time decieding who to pick. It is not a bad Idea, it's a Great Idea. As we used to say, "Let's sort'em at the dock". The votes will tell the story.
Keep the good ideas coming.


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

I think all on this site are great, and I am greatful to have the pleasure of meeting some of you guys and gals out by the water.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Wilber hit the nail on the head.......one tuff choice and exceptional anglers/people to choose from! And it IS a great idea flea ;we should have an angler of the year. Might have been easier though if you had included yourself....write-ins allowed??....the R


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

My vote is for Jake Ace.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm with Brandon on this one, Jake has my vote also. Flounder taggin Jose he is. Dedicated 100% fisherman. Looking forward to this New Years reports, is there an official record of the most fish tagged of one species caught from shore? If so we probably already know who holds the title, at least hear in Virginia.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I check every flounder I catch, just in case. Heh, you never know if one of Jake's flounder shows up down here.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 5, 2003)

*Gotta be DD!!*

DD is always willing to share his wealth of knowledge. 
He is a great fisherman and teacher of the sport to MANY, in person and through his meassage board. He has probably forgetten more than we have learned over the years and every time we talk I pick up something new. 

I fish with DD many times throughout the year and always look forward to the next learning experience.

Wormy


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Angler of the Month is plenty...*

This way we recognize twelve outstanding anglers all year round...


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Happy Holidays to all (luv those snowflakes, flea, as long as they stay on the board and off of my hill!) Going to throw my two cents in (and I figure most folks wil want change from that....)

First, its flea's board, and he can do as he pleases. If you read his post of 12/19, you'll see that flea began this with the best of intentions. Having said that, I feel that Angler of the Month is enough. The people who won AOM did so for various reasons: Jake Ace for his dedicated involvement in the fluke tagging program, Hat80 for his leadership in the North Beach boycott, cocoflea for his massive effort to establish and maintain a New England presence, FishinKid for his youthful enthusiasm, Anthony & Jason for their "do it" attitude, and so on.... However, I have a feeling that the Angler of the Year has too much potential for becoming more of a popularity contest. 

Everyone on the site brings something to the table. Even the newest member with the most basic questions keeps the experienced members on their toes (and they sometimes challenge the answers, forcing everyone to rethink tackle choices, fishing methods, bait and lure presentations... ) The resulting debates provide a wealth of information. Fishing reports (both good and bad) can make or save someone's weekend. A valuable link can save a member money, or help him/her determine where he will spend his next vacation. I think all members would agree that the site is a goldmine, and we all owe flea for creating it. But I'm also sure that flea would acknowledge that its the memberhip that makes it work! Elevating someone to "king" just doesn't seem to fit the nature of the site.

I think this can be seen in the numbers, too. We have 2259 members, and this thread has been viewed 1355 times, yet only 72 votes have been cast.

That's my view. I also agree with the sentiments of all those who said that their first choice would be sand flea himself. However, I will show my appreciation by mailing my annual check to support the site, and by continuing to "contribute" posts.

Wishing everyone a happy, safe, and prosperous new year!


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

This time of the year is for the young, can't belive Fishnkid only got my vote.:jawdrop:


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I sure agree with ya on this MJake.......each one is angler of the year in his own special way......I can't, and probably won't ,narrow it to one. We sure are lucky to have such a problem !!....the R


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Tough choice but really Sand Flea deseves this award the most along with my $50 check;you deserve it!Take it!Rationally speaking;Hat 80,FL an Anthony,CDog,Drumdum,and Fishingkid are all god choices and I can't decide.But if Sand Flea was on that list he would be the one I choose because of what hes done for this site. .I would probily vote for CDog because hes really been trying hard to catch some good fish and he never gives up.Hes still fishing.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Drumdum can I barrow your Popnet collapsible dropnet .  

*Congrats And Keep Us Updated As To What Ends Up In The Dropnet . Have A Great New Year*


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Congrats, Ken. PM me your address and I'll mail the net out.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Congrats Drumdum I hope the fish you catch aren't too big for the net.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

DD congrates to you.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Congrats DD!

May our paths eventually cross.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

You deseve this more than anyone;you get mad thanx for sharin info.congrates


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

That pix of you and that ole drummie sure looked like angler of the year to me....congrats Kenny and thanks for sharing so much.And thanks to all of the anglers of the month as ya'll are #1 in my book..the R


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Wow,what a New Years gift,thanks to all of you,especially Sanflea for having such a "friendly board"... I really don't deserve,as has been said,was my worst yr in quite a while. Many of those up there don't get to fish even half as much as I and they deserve ta have the same honor,so really we have 12 anglers of the yr,yes that includes you Sandflea.. 
Thanks for the honor,and as for the net,*I'm gonna get real brave and try to put it to MAX capasity this fall drummie season.. * You guys are really special,thanks..


----------

